# College Football Betting Trends For Friday October 7, 2022



## Sportsdiary365 (Oct 7, 2022)

College Football Betting Trends For Friday October 7, 2022








						College Football Betting Trends For Friday October 7, 2022
					

Nebraska Cornhuskers vs Rutgers Scarlet Knights Each of Rutgers' last six games against non-AP-ranked teams at SHI Stadium have gone OVER the total points line. The favorite has covered the spread in nine of Rutgers' last 10 games at SHI Stadium.




					sportsdiary365.substack.com


----------

